# Any experience with Daniel Smith watercolor paints?



## Scott R Nelson (Jun 26, 2013)

An artist friend of mine mentioned Daniel Smith watercolor paints as being some of the best available, and it looks pretty good from their website. The prices seem a bit high compared to Grumbacher or Winsor-Newton, but this might very well be a case of "you get what you pay for".

I'm especially tempted by the 12-tube Quinacridone set, since discovering a couple of quinacridone colors from Winsor-Newton. I like how they blend with other colors.

I would like to hear from any of you with experience in using Daniel Smith products. Then I have to avoid the temptation to spend thousands of dollars ordering all of their stuff.


----------



## PeterSabin (Feb 27, 2014)

I've used Daniel Smith paints almost since I began painting. Reviews were good and they are made in the US.

Got my nod.


----------

